# another request for plant info



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Any idea what this is? It is a bush, not a tree and they are all over the place near me. I have no idea if bees like them.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I finally found out what this is. It is a Holodiscus discolor, also known as oceanspray. I took the picture to a local nursery and they knew what it was instantly.


----------

